# Homemade Cream of Soup Mix--Shelf Stable.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I found this recipe here, and it looks good so I want to share it. In the past I've done something very similar which came from a prepper recipe book. Put it in a mason jar with an oxy absorber, vac seal and you've got a useful food prep for your pantry. This saves having to buy the more expensive stuff with all the bad ingredients at the store. I'll be trying it out--tomorrow maybe and get back with the review.



> This recipe is for homemade cream of chicken soup, if you prefer to leave the chicken broth out, there are recipes below [at the site linked here] for other variations, including one that can be used for all of your cream of recipes.
> 
> This recipe will fit in 3 pint-sized mason jars or you can cut it in half to fit in a 1-quart jar.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I found her website. She also has shelf stable and healthy recipes for the following below:

-Recipe for Taco Seasoning
-Ranch Dressing Mix Recipe
-Homemade Seasoning Mixes
-Hamburger Helper Mix
-Homemade Rice Roni Mix
-Frugal Dried Bean Soup Mix
-Pasta Fagioli Homemade Soup Mix in a Jar


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Please do. As we love cream of chicken, but hate the "added BS" that comes in a can..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking forward to your review, nice to see some useful information. Thank you


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Annie. Let us know how this turns out. I need to do more of this type of storage. Times a wasting.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Thanks Annie. Let us know how this turns out. I need to do more of this type of storage. Times a wasting.


Will do. I'll try it out today.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I found this recipe here, and it looks good so I want to share it. In the past I've done something very similar which came from a prepper recipe book. Put it in a mason jar with an oxy absorber, vac seal and you've got a useful food prep for your pantry. This saves having to buy the more expensive stuff with all the bad ingredients at the store. I'll be trying it out--tomorrow maybe and get back with the review.
> 
> I'm glad I found her website. She also has shelf stable and healthy recipes for the following below:
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Thanks. Always see recipes calling for various cream soups and knew there was some way to duplicate it if a person was out of canned soups. Got this on the agenda.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you try it?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

jimb1972 said:


> Did you try it?


No, my husband came home with pizza last night so I blew it off... But I'm getting to it today for sure. I'm making a creamy garlic and shrimp thing over rice. I might even sneak a can of sardines in there too, hehe. Stay tuned to this exciting channel. I promise to post more soon!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay here's the ingredients.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's how much it made









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The recipe doesn't call for powdered butter, but I think I will end up adding it later after I try the original recipe. The original calls for half a cup of mix with 1 and 1/4 cups of water or milk. I'm going to go with the milk. And I'll get back to you and let you know how it tastes.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This is better then the canned cream of mushroom or chicken soup. As you might be able to see, the consistency is quite thick going by the original recipe. So if you wanted to do a soup base you'd want to add more liquid I think.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never saw the Goya Chicken powder but will look for it next time. Assuming and hoping its not pure salt like some powdered flavoring such as bullion. We have been using Better than Bullion chicken and beef base goop in a jar for years. When making gumbo or other shrimpy dishes..Minors Shrimp Base can kick the flavor up to notches hard to believe compared to boiling shrimp shells or whatever. I am inclined to start with the fresh vairant on the cream soup clone. A cup of milk with a cup of broth thickend with cornstarch should work by cracky. Trying to find the Minors link notice Better than Bullion has some bases I never heard of and not found at Kroger. Will testify Better than Bullion Beef and Chicken base is better than Minors...which tastes like it has chicken feathers in it. Not sure about the others but didnt see they had a shrimp base.

https://www.amazon.com/Minors-Shrim...rds=minor's+shrimp+base&qid=1572738826&sr=8-3


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for being the guinea pig Annie, I will be looking for chicken broth powder at the store. I know I have some powdered milk that needs to be used up.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Dinner









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I just went with the Goya chicken stock because it was the only thing I could find in loose powder form. Everything I have here is in cubes or like Bigwheel said in that "better than bouillon" jar form. But I did find something on Amazon that looks good no MSG. So maybe I'll do a review of that when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The thing that surprised me about this soup base is that it didn't have a floury taste even though it wasn't cooked for long at all.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> The thing that surprised me about this soup base is that it didn't have a floury taste even though it wasn't cooked for long at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Thats good. Used to watch old Juesteen Wilsons cooking show. He often remarked how on Roux's you got to cook it a long time to get the raw flour taste out of it. Was thinking half as much cornstarch might also work but it give a jelly texture I dont like. Now raw flour dont bother me too bad. lol. Think I will stick with making the fresh version for a while..which seems to be a cup of chicken broth...cup of milk..and enough thickener to make it right. I keep thinking we might be making a ******* version of a fancy Frog eating Frenchie white sauce around here.
https://simpletasty.recipes/14-sauc...w_us&msclkid=3cef6e25150b1d3f918733e5bd46b839


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Thats good. Used to watch old Juesteen Wilsons cooking show. He often remarked how on Roux's you got to cook it a long time to get the raw flour taste out of it. Was thinking half as much cornstarch might also work but it give a jelly texture I dont like. Now raw flour dont bother me too bad. lol. Think I will stick with making the fresh version for a while..which seems to be a cup of chicken broth...cup of milk..and enough thickener to make it right. I keep thinking we might be making a ******* version of a fancy Frog eating Frenchie white sauce around here.
> https://simpletasty.recipes/14-sauc...w_us&msclkid=3cef6e25150b1d3f918733e5bd46b839


That's it, just a simple roux type thing. I did find the "cream of" mixture got slightly lumpy. Nothing major though. My mother always taught me to use Wondra in order to avoid lumps, but I reserve it for holidays 'cause it's more expensive.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Mama used that stuff too. Good idea.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Very cool Annie, thanks for sharing.

What do you suppose the shelf life for this would be?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey it just dawned on me. Let us make a blonde roux and can it for later use. That should work by cracky.


----------

